# Hair extension specialist is there demand for this in Dubai??



## Weave Queen (Nov 30, 2015)

Hello I'm new to this :-D 
I am a hair extensionist from the UK. I have ran my own business for years specialising in the application of weaved hair extensions. This area of hairdressing has seen a massive increase in popularity over the last few years and would like to know if this service would be in demand in Dubai? I've had a few clients who have lived over there and seem to think there is so I would like know if anyone has any opinions or suggestions on this matter? I already have family that live in Dubai so I would think that would make it a bit easier to get sorted over there but would obviously need a job to go to if I was to leave my life behind here 
Thank you in advance for any help :-D


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There is a huge demand for it. In turn, however, there are already a large number of people here specialising in extensions.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

A lot of people here generally have more money to spend than in their home countries and there's tons of all kinds of salons, spas and specialist shops - I'd guess lots of women living in the UAE pay for hair extensions but can't give any advice on how to find the businesses or get a job, sorry.. come and visit your family with a cv and portfolio and knock on some doors, you never know


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There are many MANY salons already doing this here - it's big business.


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey!

Yes, there are many freelancers and salon professionals specialising in hair extensions but I think the fact you are offering weaved hair extensions could set you out from the competition, especially if your prices were 'reasonable' compared to other providers out here.

I know a few Afro salons in Deira which offer hair weave but providers that specialise in European hair too are sparse.

I managed to find one shop in Financial Centre which sells hair and also does hair extension methods. They offer weave but for hair/3 tracks it is 3000 AED which is 541.29 British Pound. In London, I could get hair/3 tracks for less than 200 British Pounds if I was using good hair.

At the moment, 'tape extensions' are very popular out here. Apparently they are not damaging but look very damaging to me... Glued tape on hair? These are also quite pricey out here.

Maybe try marketing yourself a little before you come and seeing if you can build clientele. Once I saw a girl advertising her Facebook and booking appointments, then she came to Dubai a few weeks later.


----------



## Zsmalik121 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi there,

Firstly can I say, what a relief to find your post! 

I am from the UK and will be starting an luxury upmarket salon in Dubai, specialising in weaves in early 2016 as I do think there is a huge demand for this in Dubai, and it has not been done properly yet. My weave specialist that I go to is in the same boat as you, and is running her own company extremely successfully. I wanted her to come and work for me and help me build my brand, but she can't uproot her life as her clients won't let her leave!! I would love to talk to you more about what you do, and maybe talk about having you work for myself in my salon in the near future.

Thanks! 

Zahra


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Zsmalik121 said:


> Hi there, Firstly can I say, what a relief to find your post! I am from the UK and will be starting an luxury upmarket salon in Dubai, specialising in weaves in early 2016 as I do think there is a huge demand for this in Dubai, and it has not been done properly yet. My weave specialist that I go to is in the same boat as you, and is running her own company extremely successfully. I wanted her to come and work for me and help me build my brand, but she can't uproot her life as her clients won't let her leave!! I would love to talk to you more about what you do, and maybe talk about having you work for myself in my salon in the near future. Thanks! Zahra


Please do not post personal contact details on the forum. You'll need to make five posts each and then you can switch to the PM facility. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Zsmalik121 (Dec 5, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Zsmalik121 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, Firstly can I say, what a relief to find your post! I am from the UK and will be starting an luxury upmarket salon in Dubai, specialising in weaves in early 2016 as I do think there is a huge demand for this in Dubai, and it has not been done properly yet. My weave specialist that I go to is in the same boat as you, and is running her own company extremely successfully. I wanted her to come and work for me and help me build my brand, but she can't uproot her life as her clients won't let her leave!! I would love to talk to you more about what you do, and maybe talk about having you work for myself in my salon in the near future. Thanks! Zahra
> ...


Oops, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Zsmalik121 (Dec 5, 2015)

Weave Queen said:


> Hi yes I would b very interested in talking to u too :-D xx


I'm going to send you a private message. I'm new to this forum, so I think you need to make 5 posts before you can send private messages.. I only joined when I read your post! Hope to speak soon!


----------



## Zsmalik121 (Dec 5, 2015)

Weave Queen said:


> Hi yes I would b very interested in talking to u too :-D xx


I just tried to message you, but I think you need to make 5 replies or posts on this forum before you can receive it!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Zsmalik121 said:


> I just tried to message you, but I think you need to make 5 replies or posts on this forum before you can receive it!


Yes, both of you do - as I said before


----------



## Weave Queen (Nov 30, 2015)

It also doesn't give me any notifications to say that u have replied so that's why I don't reply straight away xx


----------



## Zsmalik121 (Dec 5, 2015)

Weave Queen said:


> It also doesn't give me any notifications to say that u have replied so that's why I don't reply straight away xx


Hahaha I know right, so confusing. Any ways make some posts quick so I can get to message you privately!!!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Weave Queen said:


> It also doesn't give me any notifications to say that u have replied so that's why I don't reply straight away xx


If you could please go to your Control Panel - Edit Options, look at the screenshot I've attached, make sure your setting is the same as the image. Then you should receive an email to the registered email account.

If your settings are already correct then I suggest you check your spam folder in case your email software is wrongly flagging Expat Forum emails as junk.


----------



## Weave Queen (Nov 30, 2015)

Ah brill thanks il have a look at that an change my settings


----------



## Weave Queen (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you for your help :-D


----------



## Weave Queen (Nov 30, 2015)

How do we private message?


----------



## Zsmalik121 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm going to try and message you now. I think you click on my profile and then click private message


----------



## Zsmalik121 (Dec 5, 2015)

Weave Queen said:


> How do we private message?


I just tried to private message you, and it said that I am unable to send you a message as you have opted not to receive it, or are unable too.... Maybe try and see if you can message me?


----------



## Zsmalik121 (Dec 5, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Zsmalik121 said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried to message you, but I think you need to make 5 replies or posts on this forum before you can receive it!
> ...


I still don't think we can private message each other! Help!


----------



## Weave Queen (Nov 30, 2015)

Zsmalik121 said:


> BedouGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Zsmalik121 said:
> ...


I'v jus sent u a messege? Did u get it cuz I'm about to throw my phone at the wall haha


----------

